# [EVDL] ElCon HF PFC-3000 Charger



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I request evdl members with knowledge of or experience with the ElCon HF
PFC-3000 charger to please reply with your views about this product.

When I compared various web sites for data on that series of chargers,
it was unclear as to whether the ElCon HF PFC-3000 charger would work in
3kW mode while powered by a 208 to 240VAC, and also be able to drop down
into 1.5kW mode when powered from a Level-1 120VAC electrical power
source.

If so, this charger sounds like a perfect 'drop-in' for a 48V to 72V
nEV, or a 96V to 144V+ conversion EV that originally had a older/funky
inefficient or underpowered Level-1 charger.

An example might be a person buys a nice clean used older conversion EV
that has a 96V T125 PbSO4 wet-cell pack, with the silly use of the
Level-1 inlet at the original gas-filler tube (IMO instead of in front
where it should be).

The charger's Level-1 wiring is likely 12 gauge, thus using the ElCon HF
PFC-3000 charger whether on Level-1 or on 3kW Level-2 (like what the
Leaf gen1 uses), the simple cost-effective 12 gauge on-board wiring will
still do the job without any changes needed.

Now, if later the driver wants a full 6.6kW charging ability, they could
add a second ElCon HF PFC-3000 charger with its output in parallel with
the first charger. I am thinking the use of a separate 5-15 male inlet
mounted in the front of the EV (these are much easier to get and install
than designing a way to install a J1772 female coupler that could handle
the stronger J1772 stress/strain without doing body damage from a
passer-by's inconsiderate whack. 

With two on-board ElCon HF PFC-3000 chargers with separate inlets, the
driver has the option of Level-1 1.5kW charging, 3kW Level-2 charging
from either powering one charger with 240VAC or using two separate 5-20
circuits to power each charger, or a full 6.6kW charging ability by
powering both chargers off 240VAC (like when using a J1772 at a public
EVSE/charging station or off a 14-50 at a RV park).

Another example is a person goes cheap and buys a low cost used nEV, and
upgrades to the charger so they now have both Level-1 and a 3kW Level-2
charging ability. This also means they could use an adapter for charging
a public J1772 EVSE sites.

I look forward to your responses.


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - One of many happy users:
http://www.fastmail.fm/docs/quotes.html

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> > With two on-board ElCon HF PFC-3000 chargers with separate inlets, the
> > driver has the option of Level-1 1.5kW charging, 3kW Level-2 charging
> > from either powering one charger with 240VAC or using two separate 5-20
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Elcon 3000 is a good charger with the following advantages and
disadvantages. The level one in 110v will be the same as the level two at
220v, 18amp at 130v. The disadvantage is that the level one is too high for
public charging. I use level one at home with 110v under the hood and level
two at public with the J1772 in gas filler. All works very well, except if
you are in a area where only level one is available at 15a like the public.
No fan and makes no noise. Delta-Q makes one just like it except it only
charges at 9amp at either level one or two at 130v.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ElCon-HF-PFC-3000-Charger-tp4655365p4655367.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have the Elcon PFC-2000+ which isn't exactly the one you're asking about,
but probably provides some insight.

The 2000+ charges at 15-16A on 110V and 10A on 220V. It does switch
automatically between the two. It does have a fan and the fan is noticeably
louder on 220V than 110V.

As far as I can tell, the current draw at lower voltage is not adjustable.
I wish sometimes that it drew a little less power at 110V so that I could
use it on a 15A rated circuit. Today, I only use it on a 20A rated circuit
at work. It would be nice if there were a way to dial it back to 12A.

Based off what I've seen with the 2000+, I would be sure that the 3000 would
charge at 3000W on 220V, and would probably charge at 1600-1700W on 110V.
It would likely need a 20A circuit instead of a 15A circuit.

I found the following link:
http://visforvoltage.org/forum/11207-observation-w-elcon-pfc3000-charger
where the author states the Elcon was pulling 20A. I have seen that with my
charger. It is trying to draw constant power, so if the incoming voltage
droops (due to high current draw), it compensates by drawing more current.
I haven't seen my 2000+ at more than 16-17A, though.

I don't know if the Elcon outputs can be paralleled or not.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
> Sent: Monday, June 04, 2012 5:30 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] ElCon HF PFC-3000 Charger
> 
> 
> I request evdl members with knowledge of or experience with the ElCon HF
> PFC-3000 charger to please reply with your views about this product.
> 
> When I compared various web sites for data on that series of chargers, it
was
> unclear as to whether the ElCon HF PFC-3000 charger would work in 3kW
> mode while powered by a 208 to 240VAC, and also be able to drop down into
> 1.5kW mode when powered from a Level-1 120VAC electrical power source.
> 
> If so, this charger sounds like a perfect 'drop-in' for a 48V to 72V nEV,
or a 96V
> to 144V+ conversion EV that originally had a older/funky inefficient or
> underpowered Level-1 charger.
> 
> An example might be a person buys a nice clean used older conversion EV
> that has a 96V T125 PbSO4 wet-cell pack, with the silly use of the
> Level-1 inlet at the original gas-filler tube (IMO instead of in front
where it
> should be).
> 
> The charger's Level-1 wiring is likely 12 gauge, thus using the ElCon HF
> PFC-3000 charger whether on Level-1 or on 3kW Level-2 (like what the Leaf
> gen1 uses), the simple cost-effective 12 gauge on-board wiring will still
do
> the job without any changes needed.
> 
> Now, if later the driver wants a full 6.6kW charging ability, they could
add a
> second ElCon HF PFC-3000 charger with its output in parallel with the
first
> charger. I am thinking the use of a separate 5-15 male inlet mounted in
the
> front of the EV (these are much easier to get and install than designing a
way
> to install a J1772 female coupler that could handle the stronger J1772
> stress/strain without doing body damage from a passer-by's inconsiderate
> whack.
> 
> With two on-board ElCon HF PFC-3000 chargers with separate inlets, the
> driver has the option of Level-1 1.5kW charging, 3kW Level-2 charging from
> either powering one charger with 240VAC or using two separate 5-20
circuits
> to power each charger, or a full 6.6kW charging ability by powering both
> chargers off 240VAC (like when using a J1772 at a public EVSE/charging
station
> or off a 14-50 at a RV park).
> 
> Another example is a person goes cheap and buys a low cost used nEV, and
> upgrades to the charger so they now have both Level-1 and a 3kW Level-2
> charging ability. This also means they could use an adapter for charging a
> public J1772 EVSE sites.
> 
> I look forward to your responses.
> 
> 
> {brucedp.150m.com}
> 
> --
> http://www.fastmail.fm - One of many happy users:
> http://www.fastmail.fm/docs/quotes.html
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think you have answered my main concern, but if you will indulge me,
I ask for a little more clarification. Correct me if I am wrong, but
you said, the Elcon 3000:

- Draws the same AC current whether on Level-1 120VAC or on Level-2 
240VAC, at about 18A. 

- That 18A AC current draw is too high for public charging because 
public outlets might be on a 15A breaker

- That 18A Level-1 AC current draw seems to squeak-by/work-OK off your
regular 20A breaker at home.

I look forward to your reply.


{brucedp.150m.com}


-


> Cruisin wrote:
> > The Elcon 3000 is a good charger with the following advantages and
> > disadvantages. The level one in 110v will be the same as the level two at
> > 220v, 18amp at 130v. The disadvantage is that the level one is too high
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks that is helpful as if the Elcon 3000 is not smart 
enough to know to drop to 1.5kW mode, then I should be 
looking at either a 2500 or 2000 as the first charger.

Yes, it is unclear as some reseller web sites say you can 
parallel the Elcon chargers and others say nothing. Perhaps
I should email Elcon owner Greg McCrea at elcon @jps.net
to get the straight poop.


{brucedp.150m.com}


-


> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> > I have the Elcon PFC-2000+ ...
> > The 2000+ charges at 15-16A on 110V and 10A on 220V. ...
> > I haven't seen my 2000+ at more than 16-17A, though.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks that is also helpful. 

Hmmm ... failures, that is something to keep in mind. Yanking them 
back out, having to get them repaired, is not as fun as just 
putting them in and having them work reliably for a long-long time.

BTW for those that did not know, way-way back in the early 1990's
I think I was the only one that was using 6 (count- 'em) chargers
in parallel on my S-10 Blazer EV. The configuration changed as my
need to test other chargers arose, but at some point in time, it 
was something like:

- 2 Zivan K2 120VAC 1500W (K2 forerunner to the NG3)
- 2 Zivan K2 240VAC 2500W 
- 1 Zivan NG5 240VAC 5000W
- 1 PFC-50 10000W

A ~23kW charging ability with enough outlets.


{brucedp.150m.com}


-


> Willie McKemie wrote: ...
> > Though I haven't had a 3kw Elcon, I've been a big fan of parallel
> > charging. My Hyundai is wired to use up to 4 chargers. Some time
> > ago, it appeared that KingPan offered the biggest bang for the buck
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I provided the actual amps available at specific voltages. There is no
differance between 110 amd 220v in put for the output on the Elcon 3000.
When I say 18amp, I am talking about 130vdc output not the AC input. The
3000 and the 4000 dont have the advanage of differant profiles like the 5000
and 6000. Someone here says a 3000 will do 20amp, maybe at 96vdc, not at
130vdc. One should own one of these products when providing others with info
that may steer them in the wrong direction. Also, the 3000 does not put out
3000 watts, maybe chinese watts. That figure is intended to provide a
guideline when charging at 12vdc.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ElCon-HF-PFC-3000-Charger-tp4655365p4655380.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Another approach - especially if you are not looking
for fancy charge profiles for Lead-Acids, but you
simply want to charge Li-Ion batteries to fixed voltage
is to use a "power supply" instead of a charger.
Many people use a MeanWell open frame power supply, 
tweaked to the desired supply voltage and if needed
by adding a tiny external circuit, the output current
can be adjusted so that even shared Level 1 outlets
or otherwise uncommon power sources can be used to
charge from - including DC input (battery bank).

Make sure to select a supply with PFC input and it
has universal input, so no worries about 110 or 240V
and you just set the power level you want to charge at,
the added circuit is a shunt plus comparator which acts
on the 2.5V reference feedback point.
Output voltage, current limit and "minimum current
before switching off" can be set. The latter is
interesting to avoid overcharging Li-Ion when keeping
the supply plugged in longer than the recharge time.

There are ready-made boards if you search on
"Fechter limiter" on websites such as EndlessSphere.

Note that I have had success creating a fancy charging
profile for Lead-Acids by using *two* power supplies.
Both were current-limited and voltage-limited, switching
power supplies. One was set for the "bulk charging" voltage
and the other at the "equalization" voltage.
Charging would start at arbitrary voltage and max current
of the two supplies combined, until the bulk charging
max voltage setpoint was reached. Current would start
to taper at this voltage until it reached the max
current of the second supply, then voltage would rise
while maintaining the lower current limit until hitting
the equalization voltage level, then voltage remained
constant and current would taper off until zero or until
the chargers were switched off by the pool timer that I
used to automatically turn charging on between midnight
and 7 AM (lowest tariff).

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cruisin
Sent: Monday, June 04, 2012 6:30 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ElCon HF PFC-3000 Charger

The Elcon 3000 is a good charger with the following advantages and
disadvantages. The level one in 110v will be the same as the level two
at 220v, 18amp at 130v. The disadvantage is that the level one is too
high for public charging. I use level one at home with 110v under the
hood and level two at public with the J1772 in gas filler. All works
very well, except if you are in a area where only level one is available
at 15a like the public.
No fan and makes no noise. Delta-Q makes one just like it except it only
charges at 9amp at either level one or two at 130v.

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ElCon-HF-PF
C-3000-Charger-tp4655365p4655367.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

But what Bruce wanted to know, I think, was the current draw from the wall
for the charger on 110V and 220V. That has to change as the voltage
changes. That is what I (and others)was answering.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Cruisin
> Sent: Monday, June 04, 2012 2:14 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] ElCon HF PFC-3000 Charger
> 
> I provided the actual amps available at specific voltages. There is no
> differance between 110 amd 220v in put for the output on the Elcon 3000.
> When I say 18amp, I am talking about 130vdc output not the AC input. The
> 3000 and the 4000 dont have the advanage of differant profiles like the
5000
> and 6000. Someone here says a 3000 will do 20amp, maybe at 96vdc, not at
> 130vdc. One should own one of these products when providing others with
> info that may steer them in the wrong direction. Also, the 3000 does not
put
> out
> 3000 watts, maybe chinese watts. That figure is intended to provide a
> guideline when charging at 12vdc.
> 
> --
> View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-
> list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ElCon-HF-PFC-3000-Charger-
> tp4655365p4655380.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, Mike is right, I wanted what the worst case high AC input current 
draw would be when connected to 110VAC and when connected to 208VAC.
The 96V pack would be made up of 16 6V Lead-acid wet-cell traction/
golf cart batteries (i.e. a T125s).


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Mike Nickerson wrote:
> > But what Bruce wanted to know, I think, was the current draw from the
> > wall
> > for the charger on 110V and 220V. That has to change as the voltage
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 4 Jun 2012 at 6:29, Cruisin wrote:
> 
> > The Elcon 3000 is a good charger ... Delta-Q makes one just like it
> > except it only charges at 9amp at either level one or two at 130v.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > Roger can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think it's entirely
> > accurate to say that the Delta-Q is "just like" an Elcon.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There is a New Elcon HFC 3000 for sale on the EV Trdin Post for $800.00.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ElCon-HF-PFC-3000-Charger-tp4655365p4655431.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know if this is new info or not, but it's possible to have
them limit the 110VAC circuit when doing the charger build.

I had my Elcon (TC) 3000 charger limited to 12A draw when charging
110vm which is a bit safer IMHO for opportunity charging. simple as
asking for it when ordering. still charges the full 20A or whatever
it is for my pack voltage at 220vac

It's also possible that current might be able to be controlled with
the BMS via CANbus but I need to look at what parameters are
configurable. it might just be the curve and cutoff voltage


On Tue, Jun 5, 2012 at 5:51 PM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > First, my thanks everyone that responded.
> >
> > I did not get a direct answer of yes you can use these chargers in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I ordered one of these straight from the dealer in China and they messed up
on programming the cut off voltage. It was way too high for the cells.
Customer support vanished when I tried to communicate the problem. So
instead of trying to send it back to China for reprogramming I used an
Arduino to control the PWM input to the charger which in turn regulates the
charge current. As long as you have a charger that is factory programmed
to enter cut off above what is required by your pack, you can customize the
charge curve to whatever you want.



> J Bills <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I don't know if this is new info or not, but it's possible to have
> > them limit the 110VAC circuit when doing the charger build.
> ...


----------

